# Other sports you follow?



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Obviously the majority is an MMA fan here but it's only 1 sport. Any other ones you guys enthusiastically follow?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Football, Basketball, Baseball and Ice Hockey. I follow Auto Racing, but I don't watch it on a regular basis.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Only one other sport worth following


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I spend more time following MMA than anything even though I've known about it for less time than all the other sports I like. Got interested after college. But I got into rugby and lacrosse in college and had liked football (American/gridiron however you call it, people just say football here) since I was 9 years old. I always tried to follow hockey since they had a team in my town (only minor league) but it's hard to keep up with.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I just follow MMA, Boxing, and F1. Kinda boring like that I am


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Boxing, I grew up watching boxing so I always try to keep a eye out for good fights. Some football, I'm more of just a casual I watch the games and what not but don't care much after its over. I'm a diehard hockey fan though, I never miss games and I always go to a few every year.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Sure I follow others: Football and K1


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of most sports. 

Other than MMA I watch Football (Soccer) on a regular basis.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Basketball, tennis, X-sports, skateboarding, and poker. Yup I consider poker a sport...hah...hah.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMA/MLB/NFL are the big ones

I'll watch Basketball during playoffs/march madness

I'll watch Soccer, college football sporadically


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Only one other sport worth following


I'm not that into football but i know that Eagles is the way to go.  I love basketball and NBA in general however, pretty excited about the coming season.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

About a year ago I was HUGE into boxing. Now I'd watch the good fights but not as much as I did before. I watch football (soccer) occasionally, but mainly only Celtic, Tottenham and Barca.


----------



## dmark (Oct 17, 2012)

I follow tennis and squash. I like these two games so much and i am a good player of squash. And squash is a good game for body fitting. I never miss any day to play squash. I also watch live matches of tennis and squash. These two games keep active our body.


----------



## JM Barrie (Nov 10, 2012)

Tennis and kayaking.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

dmark said:


> I follow tennis and squash. I like these two games so much and i am a good player of squash. And squash is a good game for body fitting. I never miss any day to play squash. I also watch live matches of tennis and squash. These two games keep active our body.


Have you demoed the Head Speed Youtek racket. The one Novak uses. 



JM Barrie said:


> Tennis and kayaking.


Kayaking...that's a first. 

Have you demoed the Head Speed Youtek racket. The one Novak uses.


----------



## JM Barrie (Nov 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Have you demoed the Head Speed Youtek racket. The one Novak uses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope. i dont spend to much money on rackets


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Football (soccer) is the greatest sport in the world. So that. I also have a penchant for water polo, extreme ironing, cheese rolling and equestrianism.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

baseball football billards.


----------

